# Loki Guitars ? Anyone know this company ?



## Sytka (May 16, 2013)

I've looked this brand and seems it have some interesting stuff at a very cool price.

I've never heard about this company before, have you some advice for me or have some of you tried out their guitar before ?


Hit me up !!


----------



## Zhysick (May 16, 2013)

A fanned 7 for that price without being Agile??? (that means guarantee for me)

Not so beautiful... Hope they do a fanned 8. I will buy it!!


----------



## Sytka (May 16, 2013)

I'm interested to buy one of their guitar but I want to know more of this company before I pay !


----------



## blanco (May 16, 2013)

Their website doesn't really give to much info on them and the instagram filters on every photo are just annoying. Their priced really low which make me a bit suspicious of the quality but you never know they might be really good. 

EDIT: Their facebook page has some decent photo and a fair amount more info.


----------



## Zhysick (May 16, 2013)

I just look at that guitars as a 'test for fanned frets' as my RG8 as a 'test for 8 strings'. Pretty sure not too much quality but if are playable...


----------



## Sytka (May 16, 2013)

Ok I've looked that they build in Korea and China.. uhm...


----------



## ShiftKey (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, I just saw that, also the returns policy is actually an illegal trading practise, in the UK if you buy something by post from a company then distance selling regulations come into effect so they cant refuse to take it back even if there is nothing wrong with it (provided its not custom made)

As much as its nice to see something in the uk, it looks like another rebraned importer, but the crap pictures dont help either, steer clear.


----------



## engage757 (May 16, 2013)

I have spoken with Ben, the owner, several times. I think they are a more upscale Korean outsourced design. Ben is a nice enough guy though. We show them on Guitar Porn a lot. Certainly seems reasonable for the specs, but haven't held one yet!


----------



## Sytka (May 16, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I have spoken with Ben, the owner, several times. I think they are a more upscale Korean outsourced design. Ben is a nice enough guy though. We show them on Guitar Porn a lot. Certainly seems reasonable for the specs, but haven't held one yet!



So, only by word and pic, you think that they worth the money ? 600  is not so much for me, just for try. I don't really need a new guitar, but damn by the pic they look very cool. 

Ok, they say that the top isn't a REAL top (there's the option for solid top by the way) but a veneer one, and some other spec are not from famous brand. I don't think they are hidding some point or spec.. I'm tempted to give them a chance..


----------



## anunnaki (May 16, 2013)

Sytka said:


> So, only by word and pic, you think that they worth the money ? 600  is not so much for me, just for try. I don't really need a new guitar, but damn by the pic they look very cool.
> 
> Ok, they say that the top isn't a REAL top (there's the option for solid top by the way) but a veneer one, and some other spec are not from famous brand. I don't think they are hidding some point or spec.. I'm tempted to give them a chance..



do it, then you can be the first reviewer!


----------



## Winspear (May 16, 2013)

Yeah the dude added me on facebook ages ago and I spoke to him. Apparently he somehow arranged to share part of a factory in China or somewhere to produce his designs. No idea what the quality would be like but I can't imagine they'd be any worse than other guitars from those factories.


----------



## Sytka (May 17, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah the dude added me on facebook ages ago and I spoke to him. Apparently he somehow arranged to share part of a factory in China or somewhere to produce his designs. No idea what the quality would be like but I can't imagine they'd be any worse than other guitars from those factories.



Well, honestly I don't think the place where a guitar was built is important if quality material and instrument were used. I'm on 80% to give them a chance. I can even sell them to some dumbass here in Italy if is pure shit !


----------



## sweepingDemon (May 17, 2013)

'Guitars are made in collaboration with Fine Guitars&#8482; trademarked China/Korea. All models are created to LoKI Guitars and Accessories&#8482; custom specification and branded an official LoKI Product in China before they are sent to the UK.'


----------



## sweepingDemon (May 17, 2013)

their price for customs seems very reasonable


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 17, 2013)

What the hell is going on with that fanned fret? I don't see a zero fret. The bridge isn't fanned. Jesus.


----------



## sweepingDemon (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 17, 2013)

Looks atrocious.


----------



## engage757 (May 17, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks like a cheap-ess chinese wanna-be blackmachine.



Fixed.


----------



## ShiftKey (May 17, 2013)

^ agreed, watching that video has removed any sense of professionalism or luthier(esque) that i might have had for this loki brand..
[whooptidooo a bone nut from america, which is proprietary LOL]
I was about to write a tirade of critisim but decided that i would be ranting for no reason, simply look at the product.

aye the fan fret is a joke


----------



## Diversions (May 17, 2013)

I know many friends of Ben who personally know him and talked to Ben a fair few times now. Brilliant guy to deal with but for what I wanted I got quoted £900 or so but for a few £'s I went with siggery custom guitars. By all means that's not taking anything away from Loki. I heard from a reliable friends that the "old" Loki weren't so good but apparently there new stuff seems to be up to be up to scratch and the friend of a friend was really impressed by the price:quality. Ben'a an enthusiastic kid and Loki seem to be really pushing with exotic woods and bareknuckle pickups and the company in general does seem to improving. However, this is just what I've heard not from personal experience. Ben is a nice guy though and was helpful and patient when I enquired.


----------



## Sytka (May 17, 2013)

Diversions said:


> I know many friends of Ben who personally know him and talked to Ben a fair few times now. Brilliant guy to deal with but for what I wanted I got quoted £900 or so but for a few £'s I went with siggery custom guitars. By all means that's not taking anything away from Loki. I heard from a reliable friends that the "old" Loki weren't so good but apparently there new stuff seems to be up to be up to scratch and the friend of a friend was really impressed by the price:quality. Ben'a an enthusiastic kid and Loki seem to be really pushing with exotic woods and bareknuckle pickups and the company in general does seem to improving. However, this is just what I've heard not from personal experience. Ben is a nice guy though and was helpful and patient when I enquired.




What is Siggery Custom Guitars ? Sorry for my "ignorance" I've only heard of this brand few time but I don't have investigate much more ! Are they good guitars ?

I've looked the Hammer Loki's guitar, looks cool and have a very affordable price, I thought there can be a good backup guitar, just to bring up with me at the rehearsal or some friend gig !


Anyway, is the Siggery cheaper like Loki ?


----------



## celticelk (May 17, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> What the hell is going on with that fanned fret? I don't see a zero fret. The bridge isn't fanned. Jesus.



As long as the nut is properly angled, you don't need a zero fret on a multiscale instrument any more than you need one on a straight-scale. The Hammer 7 on the Loki website is listed as a 26-27", and the parallel fret is apparently above the 24th fret. Given sufficient travel on the saddles, you could intonate properly with a standard bridge under those circumstances.


----------



## Sytka (May 18, 2013)

celticelk said:


> As long as the nut is properly angled, you don't need a zero fret on a multiscale instrument any more than you need one on a straight-scale. The Hammer 7 on the Loki website is listed as a 26-27", and the parallel fret is apparently above the 24th fret. Given sufficient travel on the saddles, you could intonate properly with a standard bridge under those circumstances.



Have you tried some Loki's guitar ?


----------



## celticelk (May 18, 2013)

Sytka said:


> Have you tried some Loki's guitar ?



No, but the basic principles are the same no matter who's building. Whether they're implemented *well* is a different question, but Larrikin666's points do not seem to me to be adequate to dismiss the guitars out of hand.


----------



## Sytka (May 18, 2013)

celticelk said:


> No, but the basic principles are the same no matter who's building. Whether they're implemented *well* is a different question, but Larrikin666's points do not seem to me to be adequate to dismiss the guitars out of hand.




So, your advice is to give them a try ?


----------



## Winspear (May 18, 2013)

I remember him posting the fan design on facebook stating it would save costs because no need for custom hardware etc. I like the idea - I've planned on ordering a multiscale with a straight tremolo bridge from someone for a while.


----------



## crg123 (May 18, 2013)

http://www.lokiguitars.com/product/loki-hammer-mod


I mean it is what it is. The guitar looks really nice as far as aesthetics go IMO (even without the cheesy filter ). I'm sure it suits its price range in quality and such. I'm sure these will be huge for those kids that can't afford a full fledged custom look and have never owned a high end guitar (kinda like Agile as was mentioned earlier in the thread ). I love that it utilizes a .5" fan.

Since it would work ( I believe it will since EtherealEntity and Celticelk said so haha), then the straight bridge/straight pickups for 1" fan is a pretty neat idea, again especially for those who want to try a cheaper fan fret before taking the plunge for more expensive guitar. I actually find a slight fan (.5" - 1") to be more comfortable to play due to the way the hand naturally contours and angles to the fret board while playing.

I also love that he offers Bareknuckle and Lace pickups as an upgrade since alot of people would have done that anyway haha. I'm kind of surprised Korina is a body wood option without any up-charge.

Edit: that neck joint doesn't look to friendly though...


----------



## Sytka (May 18, 2013)

crg123 said:


> I mean it is what it is. The guitar looks really nice as far as aesthetics go IMO (even without the cheesy filter ). I'm sure it suits its price range in quality and such. I'm sure these will be huge for those kids that can't afford a full fledged custom look and have never owned a high end guitar (kinda like Agile as was mentioned earlier in the thread ).
> 
> Since it would work ( I believe it will since EtherealEntity and Celticelk said so haha), then the straight bridge/straight pickups for 1" fan is a pretty neat idea, again especially for those who want to try a cheaper fan fret before taking the plunge for more expensive guitar. I actually find a slight fan to be more comfortable to play due to the way the hand naturally contours and angles to the fret board while playing.




Well, for sure I don't need a new guitar, but a backup one could be interesting. I have about 20 guitars and you know, take a 3k dollars guitar for one hour gig is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Sytka (May 18, 2013)

crg123 said:


> Edit: that neck joint doesn't look to friendly though...



Damn man !

Could be a standard thing ?


----------



## SamSam (May 18, 2013)

Pretty sure Ben is a member on here. If I was considering an Agile I would probably consider one of these instead. Someone based in the UK should make a trip to him and give one a try.


----------



## Sytka (May 18, 2013)

SamSam said:


> Pretty sure Ben is a member on here. If I was considering an Agile I would probably consider one of these instead. Someone based in the UK should make a trip to him and give one a try.



That's a good idea !


----------



## bobthebiker (Jun 2, 2013)

These have just popped up on the bay...

lokiguitars | eBay

They don't look like great quality but they could be decent beaters.
Don't think I'd risk getting one but at least they're fairly cheap.


----------



## edonmelon (Jun 2, 2013)

While their fanned-fret design looks weird, unconventional and kinda restricting (i'd bet that a >1.5" fan of this kind would be a pain in the ass to get used to), it eliminates the need for custom/single saddle bridges and slanted pickups, and you can even put a trem on that!

In fact, it has been done before:




(Sorry for the slight off-topic)


----------



## F0rte (Jun 3, 2013)

Good lord.

>Superstrat guitar
>MUST be a Blacmachine copy

Anyway, despite the previous elitist comments, I feel that the guitar looks great. The top looks pretty damn good despite me not being a fan of Spalted Maple. Everything seemed to be well specced out and I like the aesthetic properties of it. 

Curious to hear how one plays.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 3, 2013)

I actually like what I'm seeing on their website . Nothing too obvious that I can tell. There are a couple of guitars, however, whose close-up pictures of the headstock make them look rather messy... like there's a lot of dust on them. However, I'm attributing that to the filters used on the pictures (which I don't think should be used when you're trying to showcase what the guitar actually looks like). Aside from that, I don't dislike what I see.

Of course, this is the first time I've even heard of them, and I could be VERY wrong about their nature. Find some more reviews and/or reliable sources if you really want to buy one of these.

As far as the fanned fret guitar, I would assume that the "horizontal fret" would be located right at the bridge, or somewhere near it, so you could intonate properly within the saddles' range. A zero fret is also not needed on a FF instrument.


----------



## Sytka (Jun 4, 2013)

edonmelon said:


> While their fanned-fret design looks weird, unconventional and kinda restricting (i'd bet that a >1.5" fan of this kind would be a pain in the ass to get used to), it eliminates the need for custom/single saddle bridges and slanted pickups, and you can even put a trem on that!
> 
> In fact, it has been done before:
> 
> ...



CQuadro Guitarworks is from Italy, I personally know the guy who make the axe. VERY GOOD guitar, made with passion and sense. Worth the money.

The guitar in the pic is also stunning !


----------



## Sytka (Jun 4, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> I actually like what I'm seeing on their website . Nothing too obvious that I can tell. There are a couple of guitars, however, whose close-up pictures of the headstock make them look rather messy... like there's a lot of dust on them. However, I'm attributing that to the filters used on the pictures (which I don't think should be used when you're trying to showcase what the guitar actually looks like). Aside from that, I don't dislike what I see.
> 
> Of course, this is the first time I've even heard of them, and I could be VERY wrong about their nature. Find some more reviews and/or reliable sources if you really want to buy one of these.
> 
> As far as the fanned fret guitar, I would assume that the "horizontal fret" would be located right at the bridge, or somewhere near it, so you could intonate properly within the saddles' range. A zero fret is also not needed on a FF instrument.



Well, I'm quite sure to buy one. I mean, if the guitar was made with CNC what problem could have ? If the machine plan are made well, the machine work well. 
I think also the fret slot on the fretboard are made with CNC so (I guess) there will be no problem..

Also the spalted maple (even is only a VENEER) looks very good. The other part are not branded (except if you want BKP or other brandpickup) but for the price of the guitar is ok I think.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 4, 2013)

The other guitarist in my band is looking to get one. I think they look pretty good actually.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 4, 2013)

hmm...
The two tops pieces don't look aligned correctly with the centre of the guitar.





I dunno, guys. I can understand why you're keen. I too jumped on the cheap custom bandwagon once before with Emperion. The pictures that are out there are all very low quality with heavy use of filter effects. The no return policy is also a reason to stay away.

Sytka, you're new so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. CNCs DON'T do all the work and spit out a perfect guitar. The finishing touches that make a guitar play, sound and feel right is all down to human skills.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 4, 2013)

^ it's rare to find perfectly aligned tops, mainly because once they're matched and glued together, they're sanded and/or carved, and the grain underneath the surface is almost always different from what's on top. I don't think that's a reason to be concerned.

With that said... now that you mention Emperion ... I didn't see the non-return policy on this company, but, if that's the case, that'd probably be reason enough for me to look for alternative brands or companies. Like I said, I like what I see on their website, but that's the only place I've seen them at, and I can't find any third party reviews online. I know it might sound somewhat contradictory to my initial post here, but, upon thinking about it some more, and with knowledge of all the scams and shitty deals we've seen in this market recently, I would first wait for a few reviews to pop up on the net and judge from there.

Like Max (ofMetal) always says here: if it looks too good to be true, then it probably is. That has proved to be true enough times already for me to believe it.


----------



## Sytka (Jun 4, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> hmm...
> The two tops pieces don't look aligned correctly with the centre of the guitar.
> 
> 
> ...



Well I know how CNC works. My word was VERY (too much maybe) "large". Of course there's human touch on every guitar. I'll give to Loki the benefit of the doubt. I've never tried one, and seems like no-body have. Then, I'll wait, for sure I don't need a new guitar, I have enough.

Anyway, what that means: "you're new so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt." ?


----------



## Sytka (Jun 4, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ it's rare to find perfectly aligned tops, mainly because once they're matched and glued together, they're sanded and/or carved, and the grain underneath the surface is almost always different from what's on top. I don't think that's a reason to be concerned.
> 
> With that said... now that you mention Emperion ... I didn't see the non-return policy on this company, but, if that's the case, that'd probably be reason enough for me to look for alternative brands or companies. Like I said, I like what I see on their website, but that's the only place I've seen them at, and I can't find any third party reviews online. I know it might sound somewhat contradictory to my initial post here, but, upon thinking about it some more, and with knowledge of all the scams and shitty deals we've seen in this market recently, I would first wait for a few reviews to pop up on the net and judge from there.
> 
> Like Max (ofMetal) always says here: if it looks too good to be true, then it probably is. That has proved to be true enough times already for me to believe it.



I'm waiting for some direct rewiew, but I don't need a new guitar ASAP. But you, and Max are right: If it looks too good to be tru, then it probably is.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 4, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ it's rare to find perfectly aligned tops, mainly because once they're matched and glued together, they're sanded and/or carved, and the grain underneath the surface is almost always different from what's on top. I don't think that's a reason to be concerned.


Well, being a few mm off can happen but there it's aligne with the 4th string. :/ 
Merely cosmetic but doesn't speak of high attention to detail.


----------



## Sytka (Jun 4, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Well, being a few mm off can happen but there it's aligne with the 4th string. :/
> Merely cosmetic but doesn't speak of high attention to detail.



That's is true, man.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Well, being a few mm off can happen but there it's aligne with the 4th string. :/
> Merely cosmetic but doesn't speak of high attention to detail.



You mean the 3rd string?  Haha either way, I was looking at it vertically, not horizontally, but you're right... if you look at the bookmatch line, it's aligned with the 3rd string at the bridge, but it seems to be correctly aligned with the strap button (which I am assuming is centered horizontally across the body). Perhaps the body isn't symmetrical and the neck doesn't slice right through the center of the body? I don't know... it's playing tricks with my brain . I can't judge from that picture alone, and there aren't enough quality pictures to make a fair assessment.

Of course, these are very cheap guitars, and for that price I wouldn't be expecting much attention to detail. In fact, I'm just looking at their prices on eBay, and they're cheaper than I thought they'd be... too cheap, in fact, for the kind of specs and quality shown in the pictures. The more I dig into their case, the less I like their deal.

You're doing the right thing, OP, by waiting for SEVERAL reviews to pop up (which might take a while, so be patient). Good thing you don't need a guitar ASAP. Should you need a guitar right away, I suggest you look elsewhere.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 5, 2013)

Alberto, I understand exactly what you're saying but I was not referring to the grain changing. I was talking about where the two pieces of the top have been matched vertically. Having built a pretty decent guitar myself, I've watched as I've carved woods eg swamp ash, and the grain changes a lot. 
That top is not correctly aligned with the strap button. Take a closer look and you'll see. 
What I've also just noticed is the odd pickup combo. I know you can wire active and passive pickups together but something doesn't sit right with me on this. Could also just be crazy me.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 5, 2013)

^ That's what I thought after Andromalia pointed it out, and I'm inclined to agree, given the alignment with the bridge. Honestly, I can't say I'm 100% entitled to argue back anyway, because I've never built a guitar, and I need more, and clearer, pictures to be able to tell about the strap button. I'm just going off of what my own logic tells me and a heavily filtered and non-revealing picture.


----------



## Sytka (Jun 5, 2013)

You guys are both right, but the best way to get a good objective review is to try one.


----------



## Ckackley (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know if I could buy from a company named after a god that is known to be a "trickster". lol


----------



## Sytka (Jun 7, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.385324678253074.1073741826.228317103953833&type=1


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, folks are brutal on the cheaper up-and-comers, sheesh.

Enough with the "wanna-be blackmachine" crap! wth?! haha

the Blackmachine stuff is a friggin RG body with a bevel. lol. Why don't folks hate on that?


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 10, 2013)

The only reason we're "brutal" with them, is because we've seen enough of new up-and-coming companies scamming the shit out of people. Remember Emperion? Yeah, it was almost the same deal. We're just being cautious, is all.

As for the Blackmachine copy hate... I don't understand it either. With that said, I don't feel there's a lot of commenting in this thread against the Blackmachine-esque design of a couple of these designs (that I can think of, at least).


----------



## Sytka (Jun 10, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> The only reason we're "brutal" with them, is because we've seen enough of new up-and-coming companies scamming the shit out of people. Remember Emperion? Yeah, it was almost the same deal. We're just being cautious, is all.
> 
> As for the Blackmachine copy hate... I don't understand it either. With that said, I don't feel there's a lot of commenting in this thread against the Blackmachine-esque design of a couple of these designs (that I can think of, at least).




Emperion ?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 10, 2013)

Sytka said:


> Emperion ?


If I remember correctly it was kinda similar to the Invictus situation recently.

But please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sytka (Jun 10, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> If I remember correctly it was kinda similar to the Invictus situation recently.
> 
> But please correct me if I'm wrong.



I've read something on google, maybe you're right. It's strange that is an ex italian factory and I don't EVER heard nothing about them.


----------



## redriding (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi folks
New member here from the uk.
Well...I've got a Loki Glaive 7.Its the actual natural finished one on their website.
I got it very cheap direct from them (I live in the same town as the company is based so picked it up in person from Bens house)
Now here's what you all want to know....
Construction wise its a good solid build.Ash/spalt maple body,maple/ebony 5 peice thru neck with a nice ebony board and BIG frets which are well dressed.
Hardware wise ...cheap but usable locking tuners that will be replaced,generic fixed bridge with strat type saddles.
Pickups are ceramic hi output Loki brand ones and sound ok to be fair for brutal rhythms (bit loose in the bass) crap for cleans.(par for the course with hot ceramics)
However.....the setup was bad....no neck relief so loads of buzz on the lower 5 frets.(a truss rod adjustment sorted this).Nut not cut deep enough so action was way high after relieving the neck....and he'd put a 0.052 on for the low B.
Intonation all over the place.
I got it set up by a pro repairer (nut recut,truss rod readjusted and ontonation set) and put a 0.070 on the low B and now its a very playable axe.
Ill be changing the bridge pu to either a BKP Cpig or aftermath to tighten the lows and the job should be a good one.
Overall a decent guitar that needed setting up.
Bens ideas and products are good but he just needs to tighten the QC at the final stage before sale to really nail it.
Hope that helps folks.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Well, not the best of starts, but certainly not bad. At least they're playable! Good to hear that! Hopefully they'll fix whatever QC issues they have soon. Thanks for your input!


----------



## redriding (Jul 11, 2013)

No probs pal.
It's always a risk with small companies so its always good to see an objective review.
Like I said,now it's had a good fettling it's a decent guitar.Certainly better than a low end/mid range ibanez.
I wouldn't be going the custom route with Loki though as the price soon racks up and I wouldn't want to be spending more than maybe £600 on something like this.With all the options you would be looking at around £1600 which is ibanez prestige/ESP horizon 7 money and at this end of the scale I'd be going for the ESP.
Like I said I can see what they are trying to do as a company (custom guitars for high street prices) but if your making a £1600 guitar,it needs to play like one out of the case.

...and here it is in person


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 11, 2013)

redriding said:


> No probs pal.
> It's always a risk with small companies so its always good to see an objective review.
> Like I said,now it's had a good fettling it's a decent guitar.Certainly better than a low end/mid range ibanez.
> I wouldn't be going the custom route with Loki though as the price soon racks up and I wouldn't want to be spending more than maybe £600 on something like this.With all the options you would be looking at around £1600 which is ibanez prestige/ESP horizon 7 money and at this end of the scale I'd be going for the ESP.
> Like I said I can see what they are trying to do as a company (custom guitars for high street prices) but if your making a £1600 guitar,it needs to play like one out of the case.



Obligatory...


*EDIT*: Holy crap you're fast. Did you read my mind? 

It's a shame I'm in the states, but then again that also means I do have agile access at least. But man that top is to die for, I absolutely love visible neck-thrus, and I LOVE modder guitars. If they made a jackson SLS body-styled guitar, I'd probably have to import one.


----------



## redriding (Jul 12, 2013)

im an eternal tinkerer and I got the loki 7 with that in mind.
Mine was off the peg so to speak as opposed to a custom order but the spec wood and construction wise suited what I was after.
Having said that the stock pickups aren't half bad for heavy tones.With my way huge pickle driven with an od pedal the bridge pu has a Kyuss vibe (nails the tone on green machine ) Loads of loose but punchy bass.Its likely i'll be putting a BKP in there though.Im thinking ceramic warpig,aftermath or maybe ceramic nailbomb as they may suit my style better.Plus the cleans on the nailbomb are pretty good apparently.
Forgot to mention earlier about the unusual neck profile.
It's D shaped on the bass side and C on the treble.Big old neck too,a right palmful,a bit like an old 50s tele only wider (obviously) which I dig.I hate skinny necks as I have hands like shovels ! 

...and bringing up the rear.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 12, 2013)

I think they look kind of cool and solid. Of course, the opinions here are invalid because most of the people destroying them have never played one.

Also, why do you rip apart the fanned fret for having a straight bridge? If Strandberg did it, you'd be shitting bricks.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 12, 2013)

^ I don't think anyone here is "destroying" them. We are just being cautious, given past circumstances with other new and upcoming companies. We can't be all-trustful because of a couple of pretty pictures. If good reviews come up, then that's a good sign for the company. Personally, and I think I speak for a lot of people here, I do not have the willingness to spend past a certain amount of money on something whose legitimacy I cannot convincingly verify.

I also don't recall anyone ripping at the fanned fret design with the straight bridge, I only recall people being curious about the design and how it works (however, you can correct me on that one. I haven't re-read the thread to make sure).


----------



## redriding (Jul 13, 2013)

They are solid build/wood wise.That to me is half the battle won.
The hardware is always upgradable as of course are the electronics/pickups.
For the price I paid it was worth it as it is a really good guitar (post setup) and will allow me to upgrade gradually.
Fair enough it needed a full setup but when I picked it up I saw the problems and saw that they were all rectifyable and at that price including factoring in a setup I wasn't going to pass on it.
A custom order from them isn't what I'd call cheap though so I'd want to play some others before I went that route.
If loki can get the setup thing sorted they are onto a winner with their concept,maybe it was just mine and all the others are awesome out of the case.
More reviews and opinions are needed here.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Jul 22, 2013)

Was just browsing the options list... quilted maple fretboard?! How come I have never seen this, is it not a great fretboard material or something? Even if it isn't highly figured, I would like to see a clear gloss quilted maple top, fretboard and headstock! 

Edit: In fact I just spec'd out a guitar for the hell of it:

SOLID QUILTED MAPLE TOP 50
30" SCALE 50
BKP DUAL PICKUPS 175
INSTALLATION FEE 15
VOLUME TONE POTS INCLUDED
3 WAY SWITCH INCLUDED
TUNE-O-MATIC INCLUDED
HAMMER 500
HEADSTOCK LOKI 6 A SIDE STANDARD INCLUDED
LOKI HYBRID (D/C) INCLUDED
BODY WOOD ASH 1 PIECE 25
NECK WOOD MAPLE / EBONY 5 PIECE 25
FRETBOARD WOOD QUILTED MAPLE 15
GROVER 18:1 RATIO TUNERS 25
BINDING BLACK INCLUDED
27 FRET 15
INLAYS NONE
7 STRING 50
BOLT ON INCLUDED
NATURAL GLOSS INCLUDED
HARDCASE 70

1015 GBP
~1558 USD + shipping.

I'm sort of tempted...


----------



## serch777 (Aug 30, 2013)

It actually sounds very good for a £600 guitar! I'd be interested in ordering a baritone version of this one, only with BKP Aftermaths. What do you guys think?


----------



## vangkm (Aug 31, 2013)

Not really my style but nice prices and wood!


----------

